# JD 3pt bounces.



## LostValley (May 21, 2009)

Gannon on JD 3pt started this a week or so back. When stopping I drop back tool then lower front bucket. Recently the 3pt pops itself and lever back up. Not finding any leaks nor obvious signs and concerned this could cause serious problems. Any one had this problem with a JD300 before and how did you fix it. Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

What model JD 300 do you have? Is it a 300 Industrial tractor, an X300 Lawn Tractor, a 300 Garden Tractor, etc? Is the linkage binding on anything that could be moving when you lower the bucket, moving the lever for the rear PTO? An o-ring or seal may have gone out internally that allows oil to bypass and re-pressurize the lift cylinder. Can't help you much beyond that as I am not very familiar with JD tractors myself. If you can tell me what type of tractor it is, I can move this thread into a model specific forum where it may get more views.


----------



## LostValley (May 21, 2009)

Sorry about that, it is a JD 300 construction style. Nothing binding and I do tend to think it is either a clogged relief valve internally or possibly in control. There is a small tube that runs back to control. I'll have to pull it and run fluid through. Thanks for reminding me to be more specific.


----------



## LostValley (May 21, 2009)

Rippers centered in thrust bearing circle kinda thing. Piece of L-bar that keeps circles equidistant broke off which causes pressure from ripper bar to hair trigger gannon adjustment. Happy Happy Joy Joy dance.


----------

